# Egg Crate Mold Diffuser



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Gents,

Would anybody suggest if an Egg crate can be used as a mold to make a diffuser tile?
Basically I'll pour liquid plaster in the egg crate mold and take out once it sets. Later on paint the tile and stick on roof or side walls.Would this give effective diffusion?

Thanks,
Puneet


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Will it scatter? Yes. Will it be diffusion? No. Repetitive patterns like that can cause more harm than good by introducing severe comb filtering in certain parts of the spectrum.

Bryan


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure but you might be after the anechoic effect here to _reduce_ reflections. By using a plaster fill, you'll achieve just the opposite. A hard surface makes for a much better _reflector_ than an absorber and, as Bryan mentioned, that will set up all kinds of standing waves.


----------

